# CRS score



## krishna.iyer (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a CRS score of 443.Any chances of getting ITA thru Express entry or provincial nomination?

Thnx.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you have a job that qualifies for provincial nomination?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

krishna.iyer said:


> I have a CRS score of 443.Any chances of getting ITA thru Express entry or provincial nomination?
> 
> Thnx.



Since the score has never dropped below 450 I would say no.


----------



## deepakpatil1803 (Aug 26, 2016)

what are the factor consider to increase the CRS Score ? how is the point system of CRS ? Pl Explain in detail...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

deepakpatil1803 said:


> what are the factor consider to increase the CRS Score ? how is the point system of CRS ? Pl Explain in detail...


Google is your friend...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

deepakpatil1803 said:


> what are the factor consider to increase the CRS Score ?


There are various ways.




> how is the point system of CRS ?


What does this even mean?




> Pl Explain in detail...


Why would we do that? Look it up yourself.


----------

